# To those who know silence



## Tura

Hi, I would like to translate this maxim:

"To those who know silence".

I try: Qui silentium cognoscent / ad quiquem cognoscent silentium 


Any help will be great,

Thank you


----------



## Quiviscumque

Silentium noscentibus


----------



## Tura

Thank you!
Is not necessary to add something to show that it is an inscription like a dedicatory? (That's why I used QUI)


----------



## Quiviscumque

noscentibus = a los que conocen.

Si quieres, puedes añadir "d. d. d.", y entonces nadie dudará que es una dedicatoria.


----------



## Tura

Perfecto!
Gracias


----------



## Scholiast

Greetings

With reference to the Original Post: the trouble with _cognoscent_ is twofold - first, _cognoscere_ means to "_get to _know", "_become_ acquainted with...". "To know/be familiar with [somebody/something]" in the sense of e.g. French _connaître_ is done with the perfect, _cognovi_; secondly , the form _cognoscent_ is a future tense.

There is a similar problem still with the simple form _noscere_, proposed by Quiviscumque (#2) - all the _-scere_-verbs are incohative, implying that the action or state is in process (_senesco_ = "I am growing old", _cresco_ = "I am increasing").

My suggestion therefore is closer to the OP's: "[eis] qui silentium cognoverunt" - or possibly, depending on the precise context, "[vobis] qui silentium cognovistis".


----------



## Quiviscumque

Scholiast said:


> Greetings
> 
> There is a similar problem still with the simple form _noscere_, proposed by Quiviscumque (#2) - all the _-scere_-verbs are incohative, implying that the action or state is in process (_senesco_ = "I am growing old", _cresco_ = "I am increasing").



You are -as usual- right, and yours was my first attempt. But I love participles  and "cognoscentes" in late (bad?) Latin can mean just "knowing".


----------



## Scholiast

salvete omnes!



> But I love participles  and "cognoscentes" in late (bad?) Latin can mean just "knowing"



Thank you, Quiviscumque, for kind remarks. This is not to descend into chat, rather to confirm your suggestion that in late, or possibly rather vulgar, Latin, _cognoscere_ is used in the sense you suggest. VL often prefigures Romance, and in this specific context, one thinks of It. _cognoscente_, Fr.  _connoisseur_. Noting that you are Spanish, I am moved to wonder whether there is a similar pattern in Spanish (which, sadly, I have never learned, though my Latin enables me usually to read it).

I like participles too.


----------



## Quiviscumque

Yes, dear Scholiast, we have "conocer" and "conocedor". This dedicatory would be "A quienes conocen el silencio".


----------



## Tura

Gracias a ambos! It's really interesting for me.
So, which would be the best option? Which is closer to the meaning?


----------



## Scholiast

Greetings once more

In reaction to Tura's modified question (# 10 in the Thread):

There may be an alternative. _scire_, like Fr. _savoir_, may mean "I know _how to..._", as in e.g. "I have learned/know _how to _ride a bike/play the piano" &c.

If in the original question you meant "I know how to keep silent", then it would be perfectly good and idiomatic Latin to say "scio tacere".

But in the absence of a wider context it was not clear that this was your intended sense. If you meant, more or less, "I value/appreciate/treasure silence" - in the spirit perhaps of the English proverb "silence is golden", then we have to go back to the drawing-board. Then the possibility crops up of using an infinitive, e.g. "silentium aestimari"/"silentio gaudere".

So what is your intention or wish?


----------



## Tura

Hi!
The intention, as Quiviscumque said, is "to those" who know/understand/value silence. Is the first option "Silentium noscentibus" in this sense?
Thank you once more


----------



## Scholiast

Greetings

"To those"/"To you" will need a dative pronoun.


----------

